# Who makes the brightest 194 bulb?



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

looking for bright 194 bulbs. who makes them?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (VW Golf IV)*

By "bright" do you mean blue tinted?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (VW Golf IV)*

you buy a 168 bulb.


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_By "bright" do you mean blue tinted?


i hate the blue look. i'm looking for something thats white and not yellow like the 194's.


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_you buy a 168 bulb.

their only marginally better than the 194 and still yellow. looking for white light.


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (VW Golf IV)*

Swap them out for 194 LED clusters. If you want a really white, bright light, they're the only way to go. Keep in mind if it is a flashing 194, blinker etc, you'll have to either add a load resistor, or swap out your blinker relay for a led friendly one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (VW Golf IV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Golf IV* »_i hate the blue look. i'm looking for something thats white and not yellow like the 194's.

That's what the blue tinting does - it filters out the yellow light. There are lots of tinted bulbs out there - but I'm not sure which you will like. Or try a white LED - though those look bluish to me!


----------



## slymm (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (dennisgli)*

go here and look at the different 194 LED's. i recently bought some, 3 bux a peice, for my map lights, they are white
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (slymm)*

The 'white' led lights are more of a HID white, so they will make any normal bulbs look yellow. Once you go led though, you'll want all your lights that way!!








also, if you have more detailed questions about converting to leds, PM me. I've converted both my vehicles over.


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (kspilly)*

thanks for all your input guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unitacx (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (VW Golf IV)*

If you're talking about wattage, then it's just a matter of looking up the base:
W2.1x9.5d 
There's apparently more of these "wedge" bulbs than varieties of Golf IV headlight:
http://www.donsbulbs.com/cgi-b...g=&f=
Obvious candidates are 906 (9w) and 921 (18w).
_EXCEPT ONE PROBLEM_
Looking at the specs, the 194 has a T3.25 envelope; whereas the 906/921 has a T5 envelope. In other words these have larger glass envelopes with a large form factor too large to permit the socket to fit into the back of the reflector assembly.
The ECE size is W3W (some of our side markers), W5W (city lights), W10W and W15W. Most likely the W10W and W15W are the 906 and 921, which appear to have the larger envelope.
For the older bayonet style city light, there's the H6W which is apparently a halogen 6w bulb, mostly used in the UK. As with any halogen lights, they could melt the socket. These have an offset base, so shaving one tip may be necessary (same as converting an 1156 to a P21Y). There may be a UK halogen equivalent to a wedge bulb city light, but again the temperature may make it unsuitable.
- stan


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Who makes the brightest 194 bulb? (unitacx)*

hey unitacx thats a great idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif going from 194 5watts to 921 18watts is quite a significant jump in wattage and lumens. i dont think the T5 diameter would be an issue though.


----------

